# ╰☆╮ MC's ✧ Pixel ✧ Art ✧ Shop ╰☆╮[ F U L L ]



## MC4pros (Jan 18, 2015)

*╰☆╮ MC's ✧ Pixel ✧ Art ✧ Shop ╰☆╮[ F U L L ]*






*╰☆╮Examples ╰☆╮*






















Click for more examples!

*╰☆╮Slots ╰☆╮*
✧ Kimber
*
╰☆╮Prices ╰☆╮
One Pixel Chibi*
✧ 200 BTB (base price for a kneeling or standing pixel chibi)
✧ +10 for still extras 
✧ +25 - 50 for animation/animated extras 
*Please double the price for one pixel chibi for doubles/couples. *

*╰☆╮Animation Options/Extras ╰☆╮*
✧ Blinking eyes ? 50 BTB (sorry, this is a bit complex for me)
✧ Bouncing chibi ? 25 BTB
✧ Still hearts, stars, sparkles, speech bubbles, music notes, etc. - 10 BTB 
✧ Bouncing hearts, stars, sparkles, speech bubbles, music notes, etc. -  25 BTB 
Click for examples!
*Any other animation option must be accepted by me.*

* ╰☆╮Order Form ╰☆╮*

```
[B]╰☆╮ORDER ╰☆╮[/B]
[B]Animated/Still:[/B]
[B]References:[/B]
[B]Extra/s:[/B]
[B]Standing or Kneeling:[/B]
[B]Lineart Color:[/B]
[B]Notes (Single or couple?):[/B]
[B]Total Price:[/B]
```

*╰☆╮Rules ╰☆╮*
✧ Please pay me as soon as your order is *accepted by me*.
✧ Payment _must _be sent to me within 24 hours.
✧ Please *credit me* if you use my artwork.
✧ _NOT_ first come, first serve.
✧ Do _not_ rush me; I will be busy at times.
✧ Orders will be completed in no particular order.
✧ I will open up as many slots as I want at a time.​


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 18, 2015)

Bump ~ (･∀･)/​


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 18, 2015)

☆*:.｡.o(≧▽≦)o.｡.:*☆
Boop ~​


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 18, 2015)

Bump ~ ─=≡Σ((( つ•̀ω•́)つ​


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 18, 2015)

Bump ~ ♥(ˆ⌣ˆԅ)​


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 18, 2015)

Bump ~ ─=≡Σ((( つ•̀ω•́)つ​


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 18, 2015)

Animated/Still: Animated (Bouncing please)
References: http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130809230712/danganronpa/images/5/50/Ibuki_(1).png
Extra/s: Bouncing music notes?
Lineart Color: A Teal color like the one in her hair
Notes (You can add whether it's a single or couple order and other notes here.):
Total Price: 225 TBTB?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I will send when you accept


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 19, 2015)

Cam said:


> Animated/Still: Animated (Bouncing please)
> References: http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130809230712/danganronpa/images/5/50/Ibuki_(1).png
> Extra/s: Bouncing music notes?
> Lineart Color: A Teal color like the one in her hair
> ...



Accepted. Would like the pixel chibi to be standing or kneeling? Please send over 225 BTB.​


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 19, 2015)

Bump ~ (･∀･)/​


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 19, 2015)

Standing please!


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 19, 2015)

Cam said:


> Standing please!



Ok, got it! I'll start soon!​


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 19, 2015)

☆*:.｡.o(≧▽≦)o.｡.:*☆
Bump ~​


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 19, 2015)

Hope you like it, Cam,! ​


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 19, 2015)

Bump ~ ─=≡Σ((( つ?̀ω?́)つ​


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 19, 2015)

☆*:.｡.o(≧▽≦)o.｡.:*☆
Bump ~​


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 19, 2015)

Bump ~ (･∀･)/​


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, I asked for her to be animated as well, though :/.


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 19, 2015)

Cam said:


> Thank you!



You're welcome! ^.^ Thank you for ordering from my shop!

EDIT: Oh, sorry! I thought you meant that you wanted only the music notes to be animated.  Bouncing chibis will cost another 50 BTB.​


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 19, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> You're welcome! ^.^ Thank you for ordering from my shop!
> 
> EDIT: Oh, sorry! I thought you meant that you wanted only the music notes to be animated.  Bouncing chibis will cost another 50 BTB.​


did you by chance change your base price? I thoughr it was 150 last night


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 19, 2015)

Cam said:


> did you by chance change your base price? I thoughr it was 150 last night



Really? I didn't change it... 
Well, I can make her bouncing for free since you're my first customer!


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 19, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Really? I didn't change it...
> Well, I can make her bouncing for free since you're my first customer!


i must have misread it then! And there is no need! I appreciate the offer, though! Thank you regardless! My mistake.


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 19, 2015)

Cam said:


> i must have misread it then! And there is no need! I appreciate the offer, though! Thank you regardless! My mistake.



No, it's okay! I don't mind adding animation for free! ^.^ I'll get started! ​
*EDIT:* Here you go!









​


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 20, 2015)

Bump ~ (･∀･)/​


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 20, 2015)

☆*:.｡.o(≧▽≦)o.｡.:*☆
Bump ~​


----------



## kesttang (Jan 21, 2015)

*Animated/Still:* Still
*References:* http://i.imgur.com/Qac94lg.png
*Extra/s:* None
*Standing or Kneeling:* Kneeling
*Lineart Color:* Black
*Notes (You can add whether it's a single or couple order and other notes here.):* It's gonna be single for now.
*Total Price:* 200 BTB

Thank you very much!


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 21, 2015)

kesttang said:


> *Animated/Still:* Still
> *References:* http://i.imgur.com/Qac94lg.png
> *Extra/s:* None
> *Standing or Kneeling:* Kneeling
> ...



Accepted. Lineart color is what color the outline will be. (For example, look at my avatar, there is a teal and white outline.)​


----------



## kesttang (Jan 21, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Accepted. Lineart color is what color the outline will be. (For example, look at my avatar, there is a teal and white outline.)​



Oh, okay. I feel stupid now... I was super tired yesterday. Ha, that's the excuse. Anyways, could I please have the lineart color to be normal? (black) I will change the request form. Thank you.


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 21, 2015)

kesttang said:


> Oh, okay. I feel stupid now... I was super tired yesterday. Ha, that's the excuse. Anyways, could I please have the lineart color to be normal? (black) I will change the request form. Thank you.



It's okay, lol! ^.^ You can send 200 BTB.​


----------



## Lancelot (Jan 21, 2015)

*Animated/Still:Animated*
*References:http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb...nkey_D._Luffy_Anime_Post_Timeskip_Infobox.png*
*Extra/s:Bouncing + Speech Bubble, if its not too much can it say 'Gum Gum'*
*Standing or Kneeling:Standing*
*Lineart Color:Red*
*Notes (You can add whether it's a single or couple order and other notes here.):*
*Total Price:250 BTB?*


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 21, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> *Animated/Still:Animated*
> *References:http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb...nkey_D._Luffy_Anime_Post_Timeskip_Infobox.png*
> *Extra/s:Bouncing + Speech Bubble, if its not too much can it say 'Gum Gum'*
> *Standing or Kneeling:Standing*
> ...



Accepted. It's 275 BTB, btw. c: Send 275 BTB when you're ready.​


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 21, 2015)

For kesttang :









Hope you like it, kesttang!



​


----------



## kesttang (Jan 22, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> It's okay, lol! ^.^ You can send 200 BTB.​



Sorry, I have been super busy but just send you the 200. Thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MC4pros said:


> For kesttang : PLEASE SEND THE BTB ASAP~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is super... amazing. Great job!


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 22, 2015)

kesttang said:


> Sorry, I have been super busy but just send you the 200. Thank you!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thanks! I'm glad you like it! ^.^​


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 22, 2015)

Bump ~ (･∀･)/​


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 23, 2015)

Bump ~ ─=≡Σ((( つ•̀ω•́)つ
I'll start Monkey D Luffy's request very soon! Sorry for the wait! >,<​


----------



## azukitan (Jan 23, 2015)

*Animated/Still:* Still
*References:* [x]
*Extra/s:* n/a
*Standing or Kneeling:* Standing
*Lineart Color:* Whatever shade of blue you think looks good xD
*Notes (You can add whether it's a single or couple order and other notes here.):* n/a
*Total Price:* Popsicle? ;w; (worth 200 BTB)


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 23, 2015)

azukitan said:


> *Animated/Still:* Still
> *References:* [x]
> *Extra/s:* n/a
> *Standing or Kneeling:* Standing
> ...



Accepted. Please send the popsicle. c:​


----------



## azukitan (Jan 23, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Accepted. Please send the popsicle. c:​



I sent it! Thank you for accepting ^__^


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 23, 2015)

For azukitan :








Hope you like it, azukitan! Your OC is so cuuuute~ Also, the blue lineart wasn't really working, so I just kept it plain; I hope you don't mind!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, sorry for the wait Monkey D Luffy! I'll get started _very_ soon!​


----------



## Lancelot (Jan 23, 2015)

Why did their's get done first? :x


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 23, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Why did their's get done first? :x



It was done first since I'm working on editing the base for your character (since it's different from what I normally pixel) and the base for azukitan's character was already set up. I'm sorry this is taking a while; please be patient. Thank you~​


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 23, 2015)

For Monkey D Luffy:








​


----------



## Virals (Jan 23, 2015)

hehhehe

*Animated/Still:* Still
*References:* boop
*Extra/s:* Bouncing music notes (+25 BTB)
*Standing or Kneeling:* Standing
*Lineart Color:* Teal like in the reference? If that doesn't look great whatever you think~
*Notes (You can add whether it's a single or couple order and other notes here.):* n/a
*Total Price:* 225 BTB

*Animated/Still:* Still
*References:* boop
*Extra/s:* Bouncing heart (+25 BTB)
*Standing or Kneeling:* Standing
*Lineart Color:* Pink
*Notes (You can add whether it's a single or couple order and other notes here.):* n/a
*Total Price:* 225 BTB

*So 450 BTB all together?*


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 23, 2015)

Virals said:


> hehhehe
> 
> *Animated/Still:* Still
> *References:* boop
> ...



Accepted. c: Please send me 450 BTB.​


----------



## Virals (Jan 23, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Accepted. c: Please send me 450 BTB.​



huzzah yay tysm! ♥ and thank you for doing both of them too ahH


----------



## Lancelot (Jan 23, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> It was done first since I'm working on editing the base for your character (since it's different from what I normally pixel) and the base for azukitan's character was already set up. I'm sorry this is taking a while; please be patient. Thank you~​



Sorry :x I was just wondering,sorry if it came across rood D:

- - - Post Merge - - -



MC4pros said:


> For Monkey D Luffy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Om hi Gawd.

Its soooo good, tysm!!!


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 23, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Sorry :x I was just wondering,sorry if it came across rood D:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


[color=33ccc]That wasn't rude at all! Glad you like it![/color]​


----------



## Lancelot (Jan 23, 2015)

I might order some more ;o These pixels are epic!


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 23, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I might order some more ;o These pixels are epic!



[color=33ccc]Thanks! It means a lot to me that you added the pixel in your sig![/color]​


----------



## Lancelot (Jan 23, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> [color=33ccc]Thanks! It means a lot to me that you added the pixel in your sig![/color]​



It's means alot that you made it!!  Best pixels imo


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 23, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> It's means alot that you made it!!  Best pixels imo


 [color=33ccc] Thanks!​[/color]​


----------



## azukitan (Jan 23, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> For azukitan :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy aaaaaaa, Blue is overflowing with *CUTE*! Thank you soooo, so much, MC! I'll purchase from you again when I make enough BTB, lol. <333


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 23, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Holy aaaaaaa, Blue is overflowing with *CUTE*! Thank you soooo, so much, MC! I'll purchase from you again when I make enough BTB, lol. <333


Ahhh, I'm glad you like it! <3 ^_^​


For Virals:








Hope you like it, Virals! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 23, 2015)

☆*:.｡.o(≧▽≦)o.｡.:*☆
Bump ~​


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 23, 2015)

Bump ~ ♥(?⌣?ԅ)​


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 24, 2015)

Bump ~ (･∀･)/​


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 24, 2015)

Bump ~ ─=≡Σ((( つ?̀ω?́)つ​


----------



## Lancelot (Jan 24, 2015)

*Animated/Still:Animated*
*References:http://xepherkl.deviantart.com/art/Portgas-D-Ace-330088506
i couldnt find whole body shots but if you scroll down here - http://onepiece.wikia.com/wiki/Portgas_D._Ace - there is quite few few pictures you can work from*
*Extra/s:Bubble saying ' Mera Mera'*
*Standing or Kneeling: Standing*
*Lineart Color: Darkish Red*
*Notes (You can add whether it's a single or couple order and other notes here.):*
*Total Price:275?*

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Animated/Still:Animated*
*References: http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20141215220521/onepiece/images/b/b0/Pirate_Warriors_3_Sabo.png
http://img4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20140905070114/onepiece/images/e/eb/Sabo_Manga_Infobox.png*
*Extra/s:Bubble saying -Mera Mera*
*Standing or Kneeling:Standing*
*Lineart Color: Blue*
*Notes (You can add whether it's a single or couple order and other notes here.):*
*Total Price:275*

- - - Post Merge - - -

SORREH D: I know my requests are complicated but I cant wait to seethe results!


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 24, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> *Animated/Still:Animated*
> *References:http://xepherkl.deviantart.com/art/Portgas-D-Ace-330088506
> i couldnt find whole body shots but if you scroll down here - http://onepiece.wikia.com/wiki/Portgas_D._Ace - there is quite few few pictures you can work from*
> *Extra/s:Bubble saying ' Mera Mera'*
> ...



[COLOR="#33ccc"]Ahhh, I'm go glad you like my pixels, but those are really complex for simple pixel art and I'd rather not to males since my style is cutesy! Sorry!​[/COLOR]


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 24, 2015)

Bump ~ (･∀･)/​


----------



## Lancelot (Jan 24, 2015)

Thats depressing :-(

Who doesn't like a challenge :x


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 24, 2015)

Sorry, Monkey D Luffy! :<
For Virals:









The animation was a pain, but I hope you like it, Virals!


----------



## Virals (Jan 24, 2015)

omfggg ; A; they're both so adorable!! thank u soooo much ♥


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 24, 2015)

Virals said:


> omfggg ; A; they're both so adorable!! thank u soooo much ♥



Ahh, I'm so glad you like the two pixel chibis! You're welcome! <3​


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 24, 2015)

Bump ~ (･∀･)/
I'll make you five pixel chibis if you can give Chibi.Hoshi a white feather.​


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 24, 2015)

Bump ~ ♥(?⌣?ԅ)​


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 24, 2015)

Bump ~ (･∀･)/​


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 25, 2015)

Bump ~ ─=≡Σ((( つ?̀ω?́)つ​


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 25, 2015)

Bump ~ ─=≡Σ((( つ•̀ω•́)つ​


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 26, 2015)

Bump ~ (･∀･)/​


----------



## azukitan (Jan 26, 2015)

Could I order another pixel cheeb from you in the same style as my last one? ;)

*Animated/Still:* Still
*References:* [x]
*Extra/s:* n/a
*Standing or Kneeling:* Standing
*Lineart Color:* Plain like my last pixel x3
*Notes (You can add whether it's a single or couple order and other notes here.):* n/a
*Total Price:* 200 BTB

Thank you! (ʃƪ ˘ ?˘) *smooches*


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 26, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Could I order another pixel cheeb from you in the same style as my last one? ;)
> 
> *Animated/Still:* Still
> *References:* [x]
> ...



[color=33ccc]Accepted! Please send the BTB. C:​​[/color]


----------



## azukitan (Jan 26, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> [color=33ccc]Accepted! Please send the BTB. C:​​[/color]



Sent you the bells~! :D


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 26, 2015)

☆*:.｡.o(≧▽≦)o.｡.:*☆
Boop ~​


----------



## lolparrot (Jan 26, 2015)

a free bump for a fellow pixel artist


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 26, 2015)

[color=33ccc]For azukitan:








Hope you like it azukitan! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you for the bump, lolparrot! <3​[/color]​


----------



## azukitan (Jan 26, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> [color=33ccc]For azukitan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eeee, he's uber cuteee!!! Thank you, MC4pros! I'm going to feature your pixels in my sig! *u*


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 26, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Eeee, he's uber cuteee!!! Thank you, MC4pros! I'm going to feature your pixels in my sig! *u*



Ahh, thank you! ; v ; It means a lot to me! <3​


----------



## azukitan (Jan 26, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Ahh, thank you! ; v ; It means a lot to me! <3​


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 26, 2015)

azukitan said:


>



♡ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ♡​​​


----------



## Jolyne (Jan 26, 2015)

nvm i cant earn enough bells by then (ur pixels are great though)


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 27, 2015)

Bump ~ (･∀･)/​


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 27, 2015)

☆*:.｡.o(≧▽≦)o.｡.:*☆
Boop ~​


----------



## milkyi (Jan 27, 2015)

Actually Nvm, i don;t have enough money


----------



## Emzy (Jan 27, 2015)

I would love one! 
*Animated/Still:* still and a bouncing star?
*References:* 


click the pic for the full ref!
*Extra/s:* a bouncing star ^_^
*Standing or Kneeling:* standing 
*Lineart Color:* up to u!!
*Notes (You can add whether it's a single or couple order and other notes here.):* just a single for now >7 < 
*Total Price:* 225?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 27, 2015)

Emzy said:


> I would love one!
> *Animated/Still:* still and a bouncing star?
> *References:*
> 
> ...


Hey sorry t bug you >.< I VMed you about the Blue Letter Collectible


----------



## Hype (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm not clear if you do this or not but if you could make a pixel of my gf and I together I'd pay however much you think is fair.
*Animated/Still:* Animated
*References:* It will be a picture of me and my gf, so I will send in a private message if accepted.
*Extra/s:*Bouncing/Blinking/Bouncing music notes/Bouncing star
*Standing or Kneeling:*Standing
*Lineart Color:*Black
*Notes (You can add whether it's a single or couple order and other notes here.):* I'd like to have the music notes a light blue and green and the star yellow.
*Total Price:*?

If you cannot do this I understand and I'll make a new order with a pixel of just me.


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 27, 2015)

Emzy said:


> I would love one!
> *Animated/Still:* still and a bouncing star?
> *References:*
> 
> ...


[color=33ccc]Accepted. Please send me 225 BTB.[/color]​​


Hype said:


> I'm not clear if you do this or not but if you could make a pixel of my gf and I together I'd pay however much you think is fair.
> *Animated/Still:* Animated
> *References:* It will be a picture of me and my gf, so I will send in a private message if accepted.
> *Extra/s:*Bouncing/Blinking/Bouncing music notes/Bouncing star
> ...



[color=33ccc]Hmm..I'd rather not make pixel chibis of people when there's no art ref and only a photograph. Plus, there's quite a bit of animation in your request! It's going to be about 1k BTB. D: Let me know if you can afford it and I'll think about it.[/color]​​


----------



## Hype (Jan 27, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> [color=33ccc]Accepted. Please send me 225 BTB.[/color]​​
> 
> 
> [color=33ccc]Hmm..I'd rather not make pixel chibis of people when there's no art ref and only a photograph. Plus, there's quite a bit of animation in your request! It's going to be about 1k BTB. D: Let me know if you can afford it and I'll think about it.[/color]​​


Hmm I'll hold off for a bit then but i may be able to find drawings of us if that works better.


----------



## Emzy (Jan 28, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> [color=33ccc]Accepted. Please send me 225 BTB.[/color]​​
> 
> 
> [color=33ccc]Hmm..I'd rather not make pixel chibis of people when there's no art ref and only a photograph. Plus, there's quite a bit of animation in your request! It's going to be about 1k BTB. D: Let me know if you can afford it and I'll think about it.[/color]​​



Thank you for accepting!! I send over the tbt ^_^
(Ps if it's not too much hassle do u mind posting the finished piece on my request thread or vm it to me?)


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 28, 2015)

Emzy said:


> Thank you for accepting!! I send over the tbt ^_^
> (Ps if it's not too much hassle do u mind posting the finished piece on my request thread or vm it to me?)



Sure! Thank you the BTB! c:​


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 29, 2015)

☆*:.｡.o(≧▽≦)o.｡.:*☆
Boop ~​


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 29, 2015)

*Animated/Still:* Still please

*References:*https://40.media.tumblr.com/a5f71e211a6be2e93794ca65323a47f7/tumblr_niyl5hoxkX1rjr2oao1_400.jpg

*Extra/s:* Maybe holding a balloon 

*Standing or Kneeling:* Standing

*Lineart Color:* Black

*Notes:* Could you make her eyes green instead of blue please. :3 

*Total Price:* 210 TBT?


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 29, 2015)

Rebeth13 said:


> *Animated/Still:* Still please
> 
> *References:*https://40.media.tumblr.com/a5f71e211a6be2e93794ca65323a47f7/tumblr_niyl5hoxkX1rjr2oao1_400.jpg
> 
> ...



[color=33ccc]Accepted. What color would you like the balloon to be? Please send me the BTB after clarifying.​[/color]​


----------



## WoolenMittens (Jan 29, 2015)

Do you do like.. gijinka people?
I've got a cat character [which is badly drawn T_T *by me* i need to sketch out an earlier artwork/base of her. atm ones suck]
but it's in feral mode, would you be able to turn it into a gijinka/anthro? hueh


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 29, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> [color=33ccc]Accepted. What color would you like the balloon to be? Please send me the BTB after clarifying.​[/color]​



Oh sorry! Maybe a darker pink than what you use for the dress.  Sending the bells now!


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 29, 2015)

WoolenMittens said:


> Do you do like.. gijinka people?
> I've got a cat character [which is badly drawn T_T *by me* i need to sketch out an earlier artwork/base of her. atm ones suck]
> but it's in feral mode, would you be able to turn it into a gijinka/anthro? hueh



[color=33ccc]Possibly. I'd need to see the drawings you made.​[/color]​


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 29, 2015)

For Rebeth13:


Spoiler: c:



















Hope you like it, Rebeth13! c:​


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 29, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> For Rebeth13:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: c:
> ...



It's adorable!! Thank you. :3


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 30, 2015)

Rebeth13 said:


> It's adorable!! Thank you. :3



[color=33ccc]You're welcome! Thank you for putting my art as your avatar! I would appreciate if you could credit me some where in your signature! Thank you~​[/color]​


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 30, 2015)

Bump ~ (･∀･)/ YAY for *100 posts*!​


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 31, 2015)

Bump ~ ─=≡Σ((( つ?̀ω?́)つ
I'll Emzy's order very soon! Sorry for the wait!​


----------



## Amilee (Jan 31, 2015)

*Animated/Still:* still
*References:* 

*Extra/s:* none
*Standing or Kneeling:* standing
*Lineart Color:* pink
*Notes (You can add whether it's a single or couple order and other notes here.):* single
*Total Price:* 200


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 31, 2015)

Free bump <333


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 31, 2015)

Amilee said:


> *Animated/Still:* still
> *References:* View attachment 82894
> *Extra/s:* none
> *Standing or Kneeling:* standing
> ...



Accepted. Please send me 200 BTB.​


Kammeh said:


> Free bump <333



Thank you! <3 n.n​


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 1, 2015)

Bump ~ (･∀･)/
I've been a bit busy for the past couple days. I'll start commissions very soon. Thank you for being patient. c:​


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 2, 2015)

Bump ~ ─=≡Σ((( つ•̀ω•́)つ​


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 2, 2015)

For Amilee:








Hope you like it, Amilee!


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 2, 2015)

☆*:.｡.o(≧▽≦)o.｡.:*☆
Boop ~​


----------



## Emzy (Feb 3, 2015)

Congratz on 100 ^7^


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 4, 2015)

Emzy said:


> Congratz on 100 ^7^


[color=33ccc]Thank you~ ^v^[/color]​


----------



## Amilee (Feb 4, 2015)

aww thank you soo much <3 she is so cute :3 i love it!


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 4, 2015)

Amilee said:


> aww thank you soo much <3 she is so cute :3 i love it!



You're welcome! <3 ^_^​


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 7, 2015)

☆*:.｡.o(≧▽≦)o.｡.:*☆
Boop ~​


----------



## Amilee (Feb 8, 2015)

can i have one more? c:

*╰☆╮ORDER ╰☆╮*
*Animated/Still:* animated
*References:* 
*Extra/s:* bouncing hearts in pink pls
*Standing or Kneeling:* standing
*Lineart Color:* pink
*Notes (Single or couple?):* single
*Total Price:* 275 right?


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 9, 2015)

Amilee said:


> can i have one more? c:
> 
> *╰☆╮ORDER ╰☆╮*
> *Animated/Still:* animated
> ...



Accepted. Please send me the BTB.​​​


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 10, 2015)

Bump ~ (･∀･)/​


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 11, 2015)

For Emzy:








Hope you like it, Emzy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## Emzy (Feb 12, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> For Emzy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YEYEYEYEY!!! Thank you!!!! heheh totally worth the wait *u* I thought u were posting it on my thread lol so i wasnt expecting the vm LOL but YAY~~~Thank you MC4pros


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 12, 2015)

Emzy said:


> YEYEYEYEY!!! Thank you!!!! heheh totally worth the wait *u* I thought u were posting it on my thread lol so i wasnt expecting the vm LOL but YAY~~~Thank you MC4pros



You're welcome! <3 I'm SUPER sorry for making you wait such a long time, but I'm glad you like it!​


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 13, 2015)

Bump ~ ─=≡Σ((( つ?̀ω?́)つ​


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 13, 2015)

Bump ~ (･∀･)/​


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 14, 2015)

☆*:.｡.o(≧▽≦)o.｡.:*☆
Boop ~​


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 15, 2015)

Bump ~ ─=≡Σ((( つ?̀ω?́)つ​


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 15, 2015)

Bump ~ (･∀･)/​


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 15, 2015)

☆*:.｡.o(≧▽≦)o.｡.:*☆
Boop ~​


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 15, 2015)

For Amilee:









Hope you like it, Amilee!


----------



## Amilee (Feb 15, 2015)

awww thank you so much <3 its so cute  i love your pixels <3


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 15, 2015)

Amilee said:


> awww thank you so much <3 its so cute  i love your pixels <3



Glad you like it! ^v^ Thank you for ordering!​


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 16, 2015)

Bump ~ ─=≡Σ((( つ•̀ω•́)つ
This thread will be moved to the Museum​​​


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 16, 2015)

Bump ~ (･∀･)/​


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 16, 2015)

☆*:.｡.o(≧▽≦)o.｡.:*☆
Boop ~​


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 17, 2015)

Bump ~ ─=≡Σ((( つ?̀ω?́)つ​


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 17, 2015)

Bump ~ (･∀･)/​


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm wondering are you open for commissions? 
if not sorry for bothering you c':​


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 17, 2015)

Nebu said:


> I'm wondering are you open for commissions?
> if not sorry for bothering you c':​



Yes, I'm open!​


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 17, 2015)

oh boy may I make a request for a commission?

*╰☆╮ORDER ╰☆╮*
*Animated/Still:* still
*References:*  (x)
*Extra/s:*star
*Standing or Kneeling:* Standing
*Lineart Color:* none
*Notes (Single or couple?):* Single
*Total Price:* 210? or would its be 250?

((I hope I filled this out correctly))​


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 17, 2015)

Nebu said:


> oh boy may I make a request for a commission?
> 
> *╰☆╮ORDER ╰☆╮*
> *Animated/Still:*still
> ...



Accepted. Please send me 210 BTB. c:​


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 17, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Accepted. Please send me 210 BTB. c:​


and sent ((hopefully they went through))


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 17, 2015)

Nebu said:


> and sent ((hopefully they went through))



Thank you~ You sent me 40 extra BTB, btw. Want me to send it back? ; v ;​​​


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 17, 2015)

yeah and know and, nah you keep em consider them an extra uwu​


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 17, 2015)

Nebu said:


> yeah and know and, nah you keep em consider them an extra uwu​


Thank you. ; u ;​


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 18, 2015)

☆*:.｡.o(≧▽≦)o.｡.:*☆
Boop ~​


----------



## fup10k (Feb 18, 2015)

*╰☆╮ORDER ╰☆╮*
*Animated/Still:* Animated
*References:*






 and this link
*Extra/s:* Pink pinwheel spinning please, also blinking.
*Standing or Kneeling:* Standing (no bouncing, please)
*Lineart Color:* anything that looks nice?
*Notes (Single or couple?):* 
*Total Price:* 300 tbt I believe?


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 18, 2015)

fup10k said:


> *╰☆╮ORDER ╰☆╮*
> *Animated/Still:* Animated
> *References:*
> 
> ...



Accepted. I'll _try_ to make the pinwheel spin, but it might not work out properly. D: Please send me the BTB.​


----------



## fup10k (Feb 18, 2015)

Sent!


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 18, 2015)

For Nebu:








Hope you like it, Nebu!


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 18, 2015)

Thank you very much I say
I do love it  indeed it's so cute /saves/


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 18, 2015)

Nebu said:


> Thank you very much I say
> I do love it  indeed it's so cute /saves/



I'm glad you like it! ^.^ Thank you for buying art from me! ​


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 21, 2015)

Bump ~ (･∀･)/​


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 21, 2015)

For fup10k:








Hope you like it, fup10k!


----------



## fup10k (Feb 21, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> For fup10k:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it!!  Thank you so much!


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 21, 2015)

fup10k said:


> I love it!!  Thank you so much!



You're welcome! Thank you for ordering from my shop!​


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 21, 2015)

Bump ~ ─=≡Σ((( つ?̀ω?́)つ​


----------



## fup10k (Feb 21, 2015)

*╰☆╮ORDER ╰☆╮*
*Animated/Still:* Animated
*References:* http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v244/tunie_73/mayortwo.jpg
*Extra/s:* Holding an ice cream cone? Or a bunny balloon. Something lol
*Standing or Kneeling:* Standing
*Lineart Color:* a darker color than the main colors, like you did with my last one
*Notes (Single or couple?):* single, blinking!
*Total Price:* 250?


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 21, 2015)

fup10k said:


> *╰☆╮ORDER ╰☆╮*
> *Animated/Still:* Animated
> *References:* http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v244/tunie_73/mayortwo.jpg
> *Extra/s:* Holding an ice cream cone? Or a bunny balloon. Something lol
> ...



Accepted. Please *clarify* what item/extra you would want and send over *260 BTB*. :>​


----------



## fup10k (Feb 21, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Accepted. Please *clarify* what item/extra you would want and send over *260 BTB*. :>​



A blue bunny balloon, then  
with it animated somehow, would that be 300tbt?


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 21, 2015)

fup10k said:


> A blue bunny balloon, then
> with it animated somehow, would that be 300tbt?



Alright. How about a sparkly blue bunny balloon? Please send me 300 BTB.​


----------



## fup10k (Feb 21, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Alright. How about a sparkly blue bunny balloon? Please send me 300 BTB.​



yes that sounds great. Sent


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 22, 2015)

*╰☆╮ORDER ╰☆╮*
*Animated/Still:* Still
*References:* x
*Extra/s:* -
*Standing or Kneeling:* Standing
*Lineart Color:* None
*Notes (Single or couple?):* Single. With short white socks ^^
*Total Price:* 200TBT


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 22, 2015)

MayorGong said:


> *╰☆╮ORDER ╰☆╮*
> *Animated/Still:* Still
> *References:* x
> *Extra/s:* -
> ...



Accepted. Please send me 200 BTB. ​​


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 22, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Accepted. Please send me 200 BTB. ​​



yay, thank you and sending


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 22, 2015)

Bump ~ (･∀･)/​


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 22, 2015)

For fup10k:









Hope you like it, fup10k!​


----------



## fup10k (Feb 22, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> For fup10k:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



super cute!! Thank you!


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 22, 2015)

fup10k said:


> super cute!! Thank you!



You're welcome! Thank you for commissioning art from me . . . again! XD​


----------



## inkling (Feb 22, 2015)

I love your pixels! When I am able to get references  I would love to place an order (one day lol)


----------



## MardyBum (Feb 25, 2015)

Bumpin' to save it for later ^.^
Cute pixels btw


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 25, 2015)

inkling said:


> I love your pixels! When I am able to get references  I would love to place an order (one day lol)





izzi000 said:


> Bumpin' to save it for later ^.^
> Cute pixels btw



Thank you both! ^_^​


----------



## MardyBum (Feb 26, 2015)

Are you taking requests at this time? ^.^


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 26, 2015)

inkling said:


> I love your pixels! When I am able to get references  I would love to place an order (one day lol)





izzi000 said:


> Are you taking requests at this time? ^.^



Yes~! c:​​​


----------



## MardyBum (Feb 26, 2015)

*╰☆╮ORDER ╰☆╮*
*Animated/Still:* Animated
*References:*


Spoiler: ref







*Extra/s:* Bouncing 
*Standing or Kneeling:* Standing
*Lineart Color:* I'll leave this up to you ^.^
*Notes (Single or couple?):* Single
*Total Price:* 250 BTB


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 26, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> *╰☆╮ORDER ╰☆╮*
> *Animated/Still:* Animated
> *References:*
> 
> ...


Accepted. Please 250 BTB.​​


----------



## MardyBum (Feb 26, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Accepted. Please 250 BTB.​​



payment sent, can't wait ^.^


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 26, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> payment sent, can't wait ^.^



Received. Thank you~!
~
I'll be busy for the next two weeks (finals, ahh ; A ; ), so commissions will take much longer to do! Sorry!​


----------



## MardyBum (Feb 26, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Received. Thank you~!
> ~
> I'll be busy for the next two weeks (finals, ahh ; A ; ), so commissions will take much longer to do! Sorry!​



I know how that is, I've got some exams myself. So no rush ^.^ Thank you for accepting and letting me know  
Good luck and have a great day!


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 27, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> I know how that is, I've got some exams myself. So no rush ^.^ Thank you for accepting and letting me know
> Good luck and have a great day!



Good luck on your exams and thank you! ^_^​


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 1, 2015)

☆*:.｡.o(≧▽≦)o.｡.:*☆
Boop ~​


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Mar 1, 2015)

these are so cute!. can you do minecraft people? c:

*╰☆╮ORDER ╰☆╮*
*Animated/Still:* Animated
*References:* clicky
*Extra/s:* Can you have her bouncing? c:
*Standing or Kneeling:* Standing
*Lineart Color:* Black
*Notes (Single or couple?):* single
*Total Price:* 250 TBT


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 1, 2015)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> these are so cute!. can you do minecraft people? c:
> 
> *╰☆╮ORDER ╰☆╮*
> *Animated/Still:* Animated
> ...


OMG, yes! Minecraft! Please send me 250 BTB!​


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Mar 1, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> OMG, yes! Minecraft! Please send me 250 BTB!​



Sent, thank you!.


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 1, 2015)

For MayorGong:









Hope you like it, MayorGong!​


----------



## MayorGong (Mar 1, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> For MayorGong:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you so much! its soo cute >v<


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 1, 2015)

For izzi000:








Hope you like it, izzi000! :>​


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 1, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> For izzi000:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much ^.^ I love it! Hope all is well with your exams c:
Love it!


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 1, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> Thank you so much ^.^ I love it! Hope all is well with your exams c:
> Love it!



I'm so glad you like it! ^.^ Thank you and good luck as well! <33​


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 2, 2015)

Bump ~ ─=≡Σ((( つ?̀ω?́)つ​


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 5, 2015)

☆*:.｡.o(≧▽≦)o.｡.:*☆
Boop ~

I'll be closing the shop soon~​


----------



## Amilee (Mar 6, 2015)

are slots still closed? c:


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 6, 2015)

Amilee said:


> are slots still closed? c:



Forgot to edit title, whoops. I'M OPEN!​​


----------



## Cam1 (Mar 6, 2015)

*╰☆╮ORDER ╰☆╮*
*Animated/Still:* Still
*References:* https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3856/14974359842_125cf64467_o.png
*Extra/s:* could you have him holding a levin sword? http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2..._awakening__render_by_satoshikura-d7tafqj.png
*Standing or Kneeling:* Standingg please!
*Lineart Color:* Would a pink slightly darker than the hair work? Whatever you think works best!
*Notes (Single or couple?):* Single
*Total Price:* 210? I will send when you accept!


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 6, 2015)

Cam said:


> *╰☆╮ORDER ╰☆╮*
> *Animated/Still:* Still
> *References:* https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3856/14974359842_125cf64467_o.png
> *Extra/s:* could you have him holding a levin sword? http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2..._awakening__render_by_satoshikura-d7tafqj.png
> ...



Sorry! I'd rather not do this character! Dx Thank you for the interest, though!

My shop is getting to be a drag, so I'll be very picky about which characters I want to pixel! Sorry!​


----------



## Amilee (Mar 6, 2015)

yay 

*╰☆╮ORDER ╰☆╮*
*Animated/Still:* still
*References:*  (you can draw her without the pacifier if you want)
*Extra/s:* none
*Standing or Kneeling:* standing
*Lineart Color:* up to you
*Notes (Single or couple?):* single
*Total Price:* 200

thank you c:


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 6, 2015)

Amilee said:


> yay
> 
> *╰☆╮ORDER ╰☆╮*
> *Animated/Still:* still
> ...



Accepted. Please send me 200 BTB. n_n​


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 7, 2015)

For Twilight Sparkle:








Hope you like it, Twilight Sparkle! c: I love your Minecraft player! <33​


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Mar 7, 2015)

My gosh, she's beautiful!. Thank you!.


----------



## Kimber (Mar 7, 2015)

*╰☆╮ORDER ╰☆╮*
*Animated/Still:* Animated
*References:* Lyndis and Florina
*Extra/s:* Bouncing, blinking, bouncing heart (between them?)
*Standing or Kneeling:* Standing (facing each other if you could please)
*Lineart Color:* ...whatever looks best? Sorry not my forte >.>
*Notes (Single or couple?):* couple
*Total Price:* 600 TBT if my math is right.

Thank you so much!! I love your art!!!! <3


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 7, 2015)

Kimber said:


> *╰☆╮ORDER ╰☆╮*
> *Animated/Still:* Animated
> *References:* Lyndis and Florina
> *Extra/s:* Bouncing, blinking, bouncing heart (between them?)
> ...


The total would be 675. Still interested?Also, I feel like too much animation would be a little overwhelming for me. D: Do you mind cutting back _slightly_ on the animation?​​​


----------



## Kimber (Mar 7, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> The total would be 675. Still interested?Also, I feel like too much animation would be a little overwhelming for me. D: Do you mind cutting back _slightly_ on the animation?​​​



Ya, totally. Sorry to be overwhelming >.< I'll order whatever you would be comfortable doing


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 7, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Ya, totally. Sorry to be overwhelming >.< I'll order whatever you would be comfortable doing



It's fine. n~n

I'd prefer bouncing + bouncing hearts, but any two animation options are fine! ​


----------



## Kimber (Mar 7, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> It's fine. n~n
> 
> I'd prefer bouncing + bouncing hearts, but any two animation options are fine! ​



I'll do bouncing with bouncing hearts then ^^ thank you!


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 7, 2015)

Kimber said:


> I'll do bouncing with bouncing hearts then ^^ thank you!



That'll be 575 BTB. c: Please send that to me.​​​


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 8, 2015)

For Amilee:









Hope you like it, Amilee! ​


----------



## Amilee (Mar 8, 2015)

awww thank you so much <3


----------



## Margot (Apr 2, 2015)

*╰☆╮ORDER ╰☆╮*
*Animated/Still: Animated*
*References: *
*Extra/s: bouncing heart*
*Standing or Kneeling: Standing (bouncing) *
*Lineart Color: Not sure what this means? I would like it transparent?*
*Notes (Single or couple?): single*
*Total Price: 300tbt? or more (I'm bad at math) *


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 2, 2015)

Margot said:


> *╰☆╮ORDER ╰☆╮*
> *Animated/Still: Animated*
> *References: View attachment 88855*
> *Extra/s: bouncing heart*
> ...



my shop is closed atm sorry!!~


----------



## Margot (Apr 2, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> my shop is closed atm sorry!!~



Oh sorry xD


----------

